# Plant Identification



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I bought this plant, but it wasn't labelled. So now I am a little confused as to what it may be. I was thinking a species of Bacopa. 
Thoughts?

(its the one in the corner)


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

looks like either a bacopa or a rotala not sure which or the specific variant of it.
Hopefully someone else can help you out here.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

On another forum i got the answer of "pink bacopa" which seems pretty accurate right now. But thanks!


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Bacopa caroliniana.  Nice plant....doesn't need much.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yep def Rotala, you have to cut pieces off and replant if you want it to spread.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol I'm getting two different answers 
Oh well. Either way, I'm sure it will do fine.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

haha my bad, lol i didn't mean rolata, i meant bacopa


----------

